# Scattante CFR opinions



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Any Scattante CFR opinions?

I know it's a Performance bike and I won't get the service I would get at an LBS, but I'd rather get a better bike and pay some extra $ for the service at an LBS than get a not as good bike at an LBS f and get the service for free. 

I just want opinions about the bike itself, not Performance please. 
It's a full carbon with Ultegra all the way around except for the crank and BB, with Xero wheels(pretty good from what I've read). 

It's around $1500 - 1800 depending on the sale at the time.

Some other possibilities are the Giant TCR C3(kind of heavy compared to the other 2) and If the LBS has it; a Scott CR1 Team(that' what I really want) all for $1800 each. Both those bikes only have 105s all around and the Giant is heavier by over a pound.

Thanx for your help.

Craig


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

csh8428 said:


> Any Scattante CFR opinions?
> 
> I know it's a Performance bike and I won't get the service I would get at an LBS, but I'd rather get a better bike and pay some extra $ for the service at an LBS than get a not as good bike at an LBS f and get the service for free.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get too hung up on weight, it's a non issue at this point. All three of these bikes are good quality, it should ultimately come down to which fits the best and which you think looks better, if you like the way it looks you'll ride it more.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I've ridden the Scattante CFR and it's a nice bike. I have several friends who ride older and newer ones and they all like them. The only thing I don't like about them is the same complaint I have about many carbon bikes, short head tube. I lean over too far and I have too much weight on my hands.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Craig, they are having a 15% discount right now. The CFR elite is only $1450.00 and the CFR comp is only $1275.00.

My friends has one and he loves it.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i read some of the reviews in the review section. some people really dont like this bike. problems with speed wobbles and such. one guy even had a failure of the CF fork (might have been on a standard scatt model, but they probably use the same fork.)

all that said i have an 8 year old Al mtb from performance that still gets the job done.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

> Craig, they are having a 15% discount right now. The CFR elite is only $1450.00 and the CFR comp is only $1275.00.
> 
> My friends has one and he loves it.


 Thanx





> i read some of the reviews in the review section. some people really dont like this bike. problems with speed wobbles and such. one guy even had a failure of the CF fork (might have been on a standard scatt model, but they probably use the same fork.)


Yeah, I read that too. Come to think of it. I was looking at the fork in the store and it looks like an upsidedown wavy letter "Y" where as most forks I've seen are preetty straight. 

Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

If you were looking at the fork "in the store," then that means you have a Peformance shop nearby??? If so, you'll get the free "tune-ups" that you mentioned in you OP. Why are you under the impression that you won't?


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

> If you were looking at the fork "in the store," then that means you have a Peformance shop nearby??? If so, you'll get the free "tune-ups" that you mentioned in you OP. Why are you under the impression that you won't?


I didn't know they do that.. They didn't mention it when I was there. Guess that goes to show how good their cs is. LOL.

Thanx for the info Filly.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The reviews of anything are a riot. Half of them are written the first day someone bought an item--- the other half are people with a grudge due to some "problem." Tire reviews are particularly humorous.

I still maintain that most speed wobbles are rider induced--- but that is off topic.

Here in much of Europe, it is common to see LBS branded bikes--- and I mean for even one-off shops--- not just regional chains. I am sure they are all made in the same few Asian factories. They generally cost substantially less than a branded frame--- and people love them. What is in a name, anyway? Then again, naming a bike after scat---- what were they thinking?



weltyed said:


> i read some of the reviews in the review section. some people really dont like this bike. problems with speed wobbles and such. one guy even had a failure of the CF fork (might have been on a standard scatt model, but they probably use the same fork.)
> 
> all that said i have an 8 year old Al mtb from performance that still gets the job done.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

"scat" good one

my friend has had his bike for over 2 years, hasn't had any problems yet


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have an older Scattante cfr that looks more like the tirreno cfr. I weigh a bundle and this frame rides nice and behaves well. The frame is made by Martec in the far east. Don't be afraid of no name cfr bike frames. Most of the frames are made in Taiwan anyway and carbon has been around long enough now that there isn't any design flaws in the generic frames. They may not be as light as the newer frames by a few ounces but who cares.


----------



## kcd (Feb 4, 2002)

filtersweep said:


> Then again, naming a bike after scat---- what were they thinking?


I always had a certain dark feeling about the Scattante name. Now I know why.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

lawrence said:


> I've ridden the Scattante CFR and it's a nice bike. I have several friends who ride older and newer ones and they all like them. The only thing I don't like about them is the same complaint I have about many carbon bikes, short head tube. I lean over too far and I have too much weight on my hands.


My son has about 7000 miles on his CFR. Bought at one of those Supergo( of late )"tax free" weekend sales a few yrs. back. Replaced the original Shmano wheelset with Easton at around 4000 miles. The "lean over" factor has recently reared its ugly head and I think we might be seeing a 17 degree stem in the future. It's been a solid ride.( knock on wood )


----------



## Clymmer (Sep 18, 2007)

My wife rides a 2006 Scattante CFR Double LE and loves it. Full carbon monocoque with Dura Ace components mostly. Very nice. No real problems for the 1000+ miles she's put on it so far. We live near a Performance shop and have taken advantage of the lifetime free tune ups. Nice arrangement really. 

I ride a 2006 Scattante r660 and have really enjoyed it. I wrote a review of it here: http://www.epinions.com/content_399673495172#

Enjoy!

C.


----------



## DocVijay (Aug 16, 2007)

I second (or is third or fourth?) that part about not worrying about the name on the tubes. Many frames from many brands are indeed made in the same factory. Some may specify certain little differences in a tube here or lug there or so on, but it's all the same workmanship.


----------



## clankwank (Nov 16, 2007)

great price.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

clankwank said:


> the Scattante CFR is a good bike at a great price. The components are worth what you pay for the complete bike. I've had mine for 4 years and around 25,000 miles and have had no problems. I still use the old Shimano R540 wheels for spares. Got some Easton Circuits and discoverd how flexy the 540s were but, they ride like a caddy with some 25mm tires on them, nice on windy winter training rides. A beefier fork might be nice but once you get used to the feel it's not a big deal. I weigh 200lbs so it gets a good stress test. I know guys with DeRosas and Looks that I'm sure are lighter but I prefer the thicker tubes, I've not had wait on warranty replacement frames like they have.
> 
> I have noticed that this model has gotten a damn sight uglier since I bought mine, it's got some huge decals and oddly shaped tubes.


This thread is over a month old dude.


----------

